# [SOLVED] Trying to upgrade Bios



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

Here are my specs:

Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz
Ram: 4.00 GB
64 Bit Operating System (Vista)
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250

The new processor I'm trying to install is:

Intel Core 2 Quad Processor: Q9550 LGA775

This is my mobo: Foxconn - Products: Motherboard

I've been told that I need Bios Version 773F1P14 to run the processor so I tried to update my Bios.

I found the update on Foxconn Support - Download but after downloading it and extracting it, I tried to run the file to start the update, but it says it isn't compatible in my windows and I don't know where to turn to. I need to be able to update my Bios before I can install my new processor. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Are you using the Mobo manufacture's recommended method to attempt the Bios update?
I tried to view their recommended procedure but it says the Network is busy.:4-dontkno


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Yes, I am. I'm getting the file straight from their support site and it just won't let me run it.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

You can't update the BIOS from within Windows.

The procedure for updating the BIOS (also known as "Flashing the BIOS") using the download from Foxconn is explained here (click the link _How to flash BIOS?_): http://www.foxconnsupport.com/faq.aspx?faqid=F000000066


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Oh silly me. I'll give it a try once that Network problem goes away on the site.


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Alright so I finally checked the foxconn support site and it tells me in order to flash my BIOS, I need to find out my manufacturer and all that stuff, which I did. Then it got to the part where it told me to boot from a disk and since my computer does not have a floppy disk drive, I opted for the CD-drive option. In order to get a bootable disk, I need a flashcd.iso file from bootdisk.com, but because of some financial situation, they're now charging four dollars.

Is there another way for this to work? I feel as if this is way too much work to install a new CPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

If your PC is OEM (Dell-HP-etc.) you need to get any and all updates from the PC manufacturer.
OEM Mobo's/Bios are made for the manufacturer and commonly use different Bios than the retail version. Same applies to the CPU. It may be compatible with the retail version of that Mobo but may not be compatible with an OEM version.


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

I got my computer from Tigerdirect and if I remember correctly they put everything together right before they ship it.


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

So I made my USB bootable using some software and I downloaded the BIOS update files from the motherboard support site. I follow the instructions on the support site and I get into the directory after booting through the USB which I then type in:

dir <enter>

followed by:

afu892 773p1f13.bin /py/sn/cc/cd/cp/wb <enter>

as instructed by the guide on their support site. Instead of the bios flashing, it brings me to this similar, but obviously different screen:










What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Wow..

I realized what my problem was. This whole time I thought I had a Foxconn G31MXP-K motherboard, when in fact I had a Foxconn G31MXP. I downloaded the right BIOS files and this time the flashing went through perfectly, but my computer still will not boot with the new processor installed which is why I'm here again. 

*Can someone here tell me which processors are compatible with the Foxconn G31MXP motherboard? The processor I'm trying to install is Q9550 LGA774 Intel Core 2 Quad.*


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

After you flashed it did you go back into the BIOS and load setup defaults?


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*



Ren Atrix said:


> *Can someone here tell me which processors are compatible with the Foxconn G31MXP motherboard? The processor I'm trying to install is Q9550 LGA774 Intel Core 2 Quad.*


Here's the support page:

Foxconn Support - CPU Support List



> Intel Core™2 QUAD 2.83GYorkfieldQ9550133312MB95W P*


Have you seen this page before? It looks like the official support page. You didn't post this link (would have been helpful), so I have to wonder where you are getting your information from. All this looks pretty clear. The Q9550 is supported.

You also didn't list which BIOS you used. This page states clearly:



> Compatibility for Intel : Socket 775 : G31MXP / PCB Ver : 1.0 / BIOS Ver : 861F1P05


Did you use Ver. 861FP05 ?

If you can access BIOS, I think that means the CPU is working. Can you?

If yes, then the next thing I would wonder is if you need the motherboard/chipset drivers integrated into the Operating System in order to utilize the CPU in 64-bit Vista. The other question is if the CPU will run on that motherboard in 64-bit mode.

If you did not integrate the motherboard drivers into the Operating System Installation Disk, you are probably going to have to do so, and reinstall Vista. Use nLite to slipstream the drivers into the Vista data to make a custom Installation Disk with the motherboard/chipset drivers integrated. It would be a good idea to do ALL the drivers while you are at it, so you won't have to have internet access in order to get the others. Minimally I'd get the LAN drivers for this reason.

nLite - Deployment Tool for the bootable Unattended Windows installation


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

@Amd_Man
Yes, I made sure they were set back to default and I just did it a second time to make sure. Computer still does not boot :/

@Proxyman
So I see the Q9550 is actually supported..
Also, the BIOS Ver I just flashed my Bios with was 861F1P08, the most recent Bios file that Foxconn has up on their support site. 

I can access the BIOS because I have another CPU, an E5200 Pentium Dual Core that I'm currently using so no, the CPU that I'm trying to install (the Q9550) does not work as far as I know. Computer just doesn't get past the Foxconn boot up screen.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

I deleted cause you answered while I was typing.


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Oh alrighty then


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Is it not even posting with the new Cpu in?


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Wait, what do you mean by posting?

Basically, with my new CPU in, the computer turns on and it gets to the first screen which displays my video card information "Nvidia GTS 250 blah blah" and the screen that comes after has FOXCONN in large print and this is the screen where you press ESC for the Boot Up Menu and DEL for the Setup. The computer turns off right when it hits that FOXCONN screen.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

So you can't get into BIOS then?


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Not with the new CPU, nope.


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*



Proxyman said:


> You also didn't list which BIOS you used.
> 
> Did you use Ver. 861FP05 ?





Ren Atrix said:


> @Proxyman
> 
> Also, the BIOS Ver I just flashed my Bios with was 861F1P08, the most recent Bios file that Foxconn has up on their support site.


It doesn't matter what the "most recent" BIOS is, what matters is the BIOS version that is listed on the CPU compatibility list I posted earlier. Again, Where are you getting this information? It's possible the information is wrong, for one of several reasons.

Also, I thought the point of this thread is to make a Q9550 work with that motherboard. It seems to me that the Q9550 ought to be on the motherboard.

You can't get into BIOS. Do all the fans spin? You were asked earlier to post specs re: the Power Supply. Please start providing necessary information for this complex situation. Also it would be a good idea to not provide information unless it is asked for. What you think is relevant is probably not, and only confuses the issue and annoys the people trying to help you.


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Alright I tried it once again and I got into the BIOS using the Q9550 processor and made sure everything was in the "optimized default settings" but the problem persists.

Proxyman, are you saying I should flash the bios again but this time with the file you specified? And I am using information I gathered from an earlier thread I made in 2010 about the same problem. I was also never asked to post my power supply specs. That only appears in Amd_Man's signature and if it is needed as much as you say it is, I have a Corsair power supply that generates 650W. 

Yes, all my fans spin.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

For the BIOS update listed for the q9550 there is a P* beside it. What that means is, it was tested with a engineering sample CPU. Basicly enginerring cpu's are test cpus that are given to be used in testing the cpu with a motherboard for capatability reasons. The revision number of the one you have now will not be the same and as such may not work.

P* = Tested Pass (Engineering Sample CPU)


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*



Ren Atrix said:


> Alright I tried it once again and I got into the BIOS using the Q9550 processor and made sure everything was in the "optimized default settings" but the problem persists.
> 
> Proxyman, are you saying I should flash the bios again but this time with the file you specified? And I am using information I gathered from an earlier thread I made in 2010 about the same problem. I was also never asked to post my power supply specs. That only appears in Amd_Man's signature and if it is needed as much as you say it is, I have a Corsair power supply that generates 650W.
> 
> Yes, all my fans spin.


Go into bios and go to the page on the pic I've included and make sure it's set to enhanced mode.


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Yeah, I know the risk of a BIOS flash so can you just calm down? 

Here's the link to the thread I made in 2010: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...d-processor-computer-wont-turn-on-521015.html

In there you can see that another member of this forum posted two links for me, one for the motherboard bios update file, and one for "how to flash your bios" which were both from the Foxconn support site. I also made a thread earlier than that asking specifically what would be compatible with my motherboard and I already stated on the first page that I've been telling everyone that I had a Foxconn G31MX-K when in fact I had a Foxconn G31MXP. If you're going to pin that on my stupidity, then go ahead, but I just want to say that it's what the site that sold me the computer listed it as. 

I brought it from TigerDirect if you're curious.

*Amd_Man, I just double checked. The SATA Controller is already set to Enhanced Mode. *


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

And I just want to make sure. Proxyman stated that it doesn't matter how recent the bios file was that I used to flash my bios and that it was best that I used the one that the site showed as compatible. Do you recommend that I try that?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

The newest BIOS will contain all the code that was in previous versions so no it doesn't matter at all. As long as the BIOS bin file is the same or newer that what's listed for the cpu then your fine. How many drives are hooked up?


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

I only have one harddrive hooked up.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

What model number is on the motherboard so we can clarify that? Is the boot order set to hard drive only then?


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

The model number on the motherboard states PC G31MXP-K (this was what I selected on the Foxconn support site for the bios file in case there is any confusion about that) and yes, the boot order is set to hard drive only.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

But in your other post you state: "I've been telling everyone that I had a Foxconn G31MX-K when in fact I had a Foxconn G31MXP" The wrong BIOS bin file will cause issues. In fact it can render a unit dead. We need the correct BIOS bin file. Your certain that it's a PC G31MXP-K?


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Yeah, I'm 100% positive. I think it was more of a typo if anything. Also, I went back on the Foxconn support site and it seems the most recent bin file for both the G31MXP and G31MXP-K are identical, but if that isn't significant, please forgive me for mentioning that.

Also I have some good news. I double checked the Boot Menu upon start up and it asked whether I would like to boot from CD-ROM or Hard Disk and I selected Hard Disk and hit enter. This time, my computer actually started up and a pop-up that came up when I got to my Desktop prompted me to restart my computer to complete the updates so I did. It restarted but it failed to boot. I turned my computer on again and it worked fine. I'm testing programs and such and it seems to be doing fine. 

My computer recognizes it and the AIDA program that I have to identify my hardware also recognizes the CPU.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Did you set the correct date and time in the BIOS? Good news then. I was going to just reply that the BIN files are the same. You will have to change the boot order to hard drive only in the BIOS so it will remember that.


----------



## Ren Atrix (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Yep, checked the times again.

I just did a proper shutdown and turned my computer on with no problems..

Amd_Man, thank you so much for sticking around and dealing with an idiot like me lol.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Trying to upgrade Bios*

Your not an idiot at all and your very welcome.


----------

